# Brass War Car Warriors



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

With all the mention of the Brass Wars lately , Bill Hall's post with the Brass Chassised Willys was interesting. I alway look forward to a post by Bill but this one was particularlly good even if it was more or less a mention or exhibition . I'm hoping for a complete re-build.

I've always been interested in these cars but really , I'm interested in all slot cars especially the ones that are different than your run of the mill cars.

The closest thing I can relate as far as the Brass War Cars is a TYCO PRO. I have several of them and play with them occassionally. Yes , only play as I'm sure they'd be no match for a full tilt Brass Warrior.

May I suggest for me and others here like me that are interested, that some of you Brass War Veterans bring out the old war horses and revive them here on this post for us Brass War enthusiasts.

Better than that, ith the Brass War, with the veterans we have in the slotcar community, wouldn't it be interesting if they would build from ground O a full blown Brass War car. We have some real talent among us that could pull this off. Even make it so us novices could build along with them. Each installment could be used by us to create the same car that they're building .

Hoping for a positive reply,

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great idea gonzo!i second that motion!i recently put a hp7 can motor in a swb tycopro chassis,and man does it fly!foils are tough to keep tuned up,though,and i find i deslot more than i would like.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry Gonzo, 

I fiddled around with that chassis and determined that there was little hope for it as it was. I picked it up again after a reorganization of the work bench. It sat around in pieces for some time until I happened to have my big soldering iron upstairs. To get solder to move you've got to use a cannon to build structural things....and especially cleaning and re-firing crappy existing work.

Rather than rejig the chassis (I dont even have one) I chose to clamp pieces in place, melt the scaggy acid core old school solder horrors out/off, then gently shift things back square and resolder using flux core. 

Sorry that I didnt get pix of the re-deaux. The frame reworking was kinda a "heat" of the moment thing with hot liquid solder, smoldering flux nose hits, and sizzled fingers. There just wasnt time to run go get the camera in the middle of the mayhem. I didnt realize that there would be any interest in the actual sweating of joints.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Bill , I not so much the interest in that particular car , but the interest of Brass War cars and the techniques used in the building of them . The totally scratch built ones are even more interesting because of the chassis building.

I think the attraction is a nostalgia trip. Just like the T-Jets , we look at things that were oh so common when we were younger with a greater interest.

Wouldn't it be a "neat" idea that the T-Jets and Magnatractions we're racing today would get to see the re-vitalization of Brass War cars ? I think the interest in these cars would suprise you.

Gonzo


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I still build AFX pan cars,because back in the 70's my brother ran unlimited pro 1/24,and I wanted to be around him,even if I didnt race with the big boys.We ran on routed BOARD tracks,and oh man those cars just flew!Some hot shot guys came in and had new g-plus cars,thought they would run rough shod over us..we laughed all the way to the bank(track bucks) at there expense.The non magnetic board tracks were the great equalizer.I will try to post some pics of the pan cars and different pan mount methods we used,including cool "shaker plates" for the body to mount to...now where is my shim stock and solder..
Christian


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Perhaps you can go for an hybrid chassis ? 











with good tires, long guide pine and well tweaked shoes, it works great (better than my tycopro) :thumbsup:


but my best non magnet chassis stills my "tyco pan jet", modified (skie shoes, lead weight, Supertire silicon tires) 440x2 wide pan chassis running under 14-16volt (14volt is perfect). I believe, changing the motor magnets and make wise rear tires choices (and perhaps a brass frontend and better weight fine tuning) this car should be almost as fast as a regular magnet 440x2.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Brass is cool. Love the old school stuff. I am lucky enough own this chassis. I didn't build it, a buddy built it for me and the only thing I asked was make it fast. It is fast! Would love to see some pics of other members cars.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Kiwi- Very tidy work on that chassis. Looks like fun.
Jim


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

*Love the brass*

























I love the brass wars stuff too. I built this one back in the 70's. I've never built a full brass can motored car, but would like to try someday.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

*my brass cars...*

my only brass cars are from "factory" : 

tycopro (revised version) 


















and the tjet brass pan modified (I've got 4 of them) : 













my magnetless tyco pan jet (made of plastic, but same spirit, in a way...) :


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

All of those cars (Pans) are stunning!!!!


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Mother of all Brass War Cars!*

http://www.riggenho.com/


----------

